# Regelmechanismus um Laser automatisch abzuspielen...



## nichtswisser (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 
Folgendes Problem: Ich muß ca 30 Laserdioden im Abstand von ca 30 Sekunden abspielen... also Laser 1 leuchtet 30 Sekunden, danach schaltet er aus und Laser 2 schaltet automatisch ein... das ganze muß durchgehn bis Laser 30 und danach sollte es wieder von vorne anfangen.
Ich suche also einen Regelmechanismus, welcher meine Laser der Reihe nach mit Strom versorgt. Kennt jemand von euch so einen Regler, oder läßt sich sowas vielleicht ganz einfach ( ich hab keine Ahnung von Elektrotechnik, bin aber nicht ungeschickt) selber bauen?
Was vielleicht noch wichtig ist, die Laser werden eigentlich mit Knopfbatterien betrieben, also geringe Spannung.

Wäre echt sehr nett, wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## Georgi (5. Juni 2004)

Halllo nichtwisser,

hier findest Du Deine Frage beantwortet (mit Schaltbild).

http://www.diesteckdose.net/thread.php?threadid=476&boardid=15


Gruß


Georgi


----------

